
Ask HN: How much did your startup gross last year? - iopuy
Seeing the interest generated from the salary progression thread, I was wondering if startup revenue would be an interesting topic to share.
======
iopuy
I'll go first:

    
    
        2017: $473
        2018: $2500 (on track)
    

Not a lot I know. Probably more representative to the outcome of most than the
outliers we sometimes see here.

